# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Auslandsfamulatur

## Irinja

Hallo!

Mchte gerne einen Teil meiner Famulatur im englichsprachigen Ausland machen. Hat jemand dort seine Famulatur gemacht (Chirurgie, Pdiatrie,...) und war sowohl von dem Krankenhaus als auch von den eigenen Aufgaben begeistert? 
Dann meldet Euch bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xxxxmr

Hi irinja !

Es gibt hier doch nu schon einige Foren, wo dieses Thema ausfhrlich besprochen wird. Schau Dich doch einfach mal um ! MAchs Dir nicht zu einfach und warte auf DIE Auslandsfamulatur frisch und umfassend organisiert serviert ! Eigeninitiative mut Du fr ne Famulatur im Ausland schon selbst mitbringen, sonst wird das eh nix ! Ich war in Wales ! War super ! Der rest steht hier schon irgendwo, viel Spa bei der Suche !
Gru Jens

----------


## Ilka

Hallo,

schau Dich mal bei www.medi-seek.de um. Im Auslandbereich findest Du Famulaturberichte nach Lndern sortiert.
Viel Spa beim surfen.

Schne Gre

Ilka
Redaktion Medi-Learn.net
http://www.medi-learn.net

----------


## cons

Habe Famulatur in Tansania gemacht (ww.wauschkuhn.de/ca/famulatur/famulatur.htm).

Adressen gibts recht schnell ber die deutschen Botschaften (www.auswaertiges-Amt.de) in den einzelnen Lndern.

viele Unis haben dort auch eine Internetseiten, die zu finden ist aber oft nicht so ganz einfach. Deshalb habe ich den Umweg ber Botschaften gemacht - auch ne Mglichkeit ist der DED, die GTZ oder andere Entwicklungshilfsorganisationen... zumindest wrde ich einfach Mails an mglichst viele verteilen. Von einigen kommt dann sichre was Brauchbares zurck.

Von Briefeschreiben nach Afrika kann ich nur abraten. Die gehen verloren, keiner antwortet, dauern lange, kosten viel Geld... Mail ist da wirklich perfekt  :Top:  .


und natrlich gibt es in jedem Krankenhaus Gutes und Schlechtes - und Ausland ist - egal wo - nie verkehrt!!!


viel Spass dort, CA.

----------


## Else

Ich hab vor 1 1/2 Jahren im Frhjahr eine Famulatur auf Malta gemacht. Das war sehr nett, allerdings auch sehr entspannend, das Drumherum kommt auf jeden Fall nicht zu kurz  :hmmm...: 
Dazu ist allerdings noch zu sagen, dass viele Patienten auch nur maltesisch sprechen, vor allem die lteren.

----------

